# hot temp wax on cold days?



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

hey guys, will it be okay to use hot temp wax on cold days? say... 15-25 degreesish weather.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i don't even use warm wax on warm days


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

hjungj21o said:


> hey guys, will it be okay to use hot temp wax on cold days? say... 15-25 degreesish weather.


no warm temp wax will wear off very quick in cold weather (not that 15* is all that cold, more mid temp), get a good all temp wax and use that instead


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Lyndo said:


> no warm temp wax will wear off very quick in cold weather (not that 15* is all that cold, more mid temp), get a good all temp wax and use that instead


Thw whole point of warm temp wax is the high degree of water repellency (Not the real term that I can't think of at the moment) There are basically 2 types of friction that affect your glide. One is dry friction and the other is water suction. High temp wax works to repel the excessive water on warm days. Once it gets cold, you're trying to get your base to melt a thin film of water for your board to ride on. Obviously, as it gets colder, that's more difficult to do. You'll never melt enough snow on a cold day for suction to become an issue and so the unique properties of warm wax are wasted. Unfortunately, warm wax is also softer and will get stripped off faster. 

You're not going to ruin your board by putting on warm wax for a cold day, but you're not going to get much benefit either. If you're not riding spring conditions, don't bother with warm wax. If it's all you've got, it's better than no wax at all, but if you have a choice go with too cold a wax rather than too warm.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

U could put warm wax on a cold day...but would it be practical?? HELLLL NOOO!
one run and all the wax will strip away

the reason why they have dif waxes for dif temps is because of the longevity of the wax.

cold snow is more jagged so therefore warm wax would be torn up fast

wax pretty much melts the snow below ur board so therefore the water just runs along the length of the board with little resistance. So thats why u match the wax according to the snow conditions.


----------

